# Lost Beagle in Lenawee County



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

At noon today after some good running my 1.5yr old beagle took off. He was running a rabbit and turned tward us running as fast as I have ever seen not barking and with his tale down. He came within 40 yards of us and he just kept trucking. I hit the shocker and he was 200 yards out. I ran after him and when I got close he bolted again. This dog has never been shy and is really good in the field. I thought maybe the collar shorted out and was just hitting him on and on. So now it's been 4 hours and we came home for someting to eat. Left our number with 25 people in the area, and we'll be going back to drive around soon. I don't know what happened to him, it was like he did not recoginize me or something, then he was gone. He is a family dog and likes kids.

We were hunting near Rogers and Sutton roads, male tri color with 2 orange collars.

517-403-0381 if anyone has any information
Thanks a lot
Mark


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Go back and leave your jacket, or something else with your scent, where you parked on a post or tree, your beagle may come back to it. Leave a note in a ziplock too, hopefully no one will mess with your jacket. I know of someone who did this and came back the next morning to a cold beagle lying on the coat on the ground.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I did leave a sweatshirt and hunting vest. Nobody will mess with it where we are. I feel really bad and my son is very upest too . I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

I can go that way to/from work. I'll keep my eyes open. Wife works for a vet, I'll tell her. Also, check WLEN and WABJ on line for lost and found


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Rusty. He has a tracker chip and the wife is going to report him missing so all the local vets get alearted.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

He was found this morning on the porch of the house were we last seen him yesterday about 1pm. The lady called me about 7:45am and said he was sitting on her porch just watching the road when she went out this morning. My wife high tailed it out to pick him up and she said he was really happy to see her and the kids  and acted totally normal. 
I woke up about 4 this morning and could not get back to sleep, just worring about his wherebouts. I took a drive down that road this morning about 4:30am calling for him, maybe he heard me and was just waiting for me to come back!

Thanks to all of you for the ideas and help. What a releif!!!!!
Mark


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

MDG Welding said:


> He was found this morning on the porch of the house were we last seen him yesterday about 1pm. The lady called me about 7:45am and said he was sitting on her porch just watching the road when she went out this morning. My wife high tailed it out to pick him up and she said he was really happy to see her and the kids  and acted totally normal.
> I woke up about 4 this morning and could not get back to sleep, just worring about his wherebouts. I took a drive down that road this morning about 4:30am calling for him, maybe he heard me and was just waiting for me to come back!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the ideas and help. What a releif!!!!!
> Mark


 sweet


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

So glad you found him. I couldn't imagine losing my dog ... I wouldn't sleep a wink either.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Not many things worse than worrying about a lost dog. Glad you found him.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm glad you found your dog. Years ago I lost one on state land and never saw her again,I was devestated. After that I bought my tracking system. It's kinda like car insurance, It cost alot and you don't have to use it much but you are glad you have it when you do need it.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

sweet, good to hear ya got him back


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad you found him. I agree with reddog1 about the tracking system.


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have always thought about looking at the tracking system but never thought we hunted big areas and I did not need it. You usually only get one second chance so it might be worth it!


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

The peace of mind is nice with a tracking syssem. I had bought mine for running hare up north but have probally used it more down here. It's no fun leaving a dog in the woods all night.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Thats great that you got him back!


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad u found him If I went out and didnt bring Remmy(thats my beagles name)home my girlfriend would kill me!!!


----------

